

10 Predictions for Web Development in 2011 - ukdm
http://mashable.com/2010/12/27/web-development-predictions/

======
spooneybarger
for the tldr; crowd:

2011 will be year when big rock candy mountain comes to tech (
<http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Big_Rock_Candy_Mountain> ).

except that is what every prediction list always is.

i for one, look forward to the prediction list that includes things like
'crappy tools continue to dominate', 'zombie invasion will still be seem as
preferable to dealing with ie6' etc etc.

------
jburwell
To sum up, tools will get better and faster, and we will develop for more than
just desktop browsers. Way to go out on a limb. Filed in the "duh" category.

------
texodus
"10 Predictions for Web Development in 2009" FTFY

------
Semiapies
Conservative, but reasonable points. Which is fair enough: anything that will
be truly gobsmacking won't be predicted.

------
juddlyon
8\. Ruby Will Get Some Cool Optimizations and Tools

I was sort of following until I hit this one. Try again.

------
andre
it seems everything is going to get better. can't wait for 2011!

------
jaxtapose
11: People who make amazingly broad predictions will forget that the vast
majority of what they said was wrong, but will hyper focus on some specific
point of view that infers that their point wasn't a waste of time.

